# Mystery Creak



## L'il Matt (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi RBR'ers, this is my first posting on this website, having posted a number on MTBR.
By way of an introduction, I've been a roadie for the past twenty two years, at a recreational/basic competition level, with forays into mountain biking as well.

My current road ride has developed an irritating problem, and I'm hoping the collective wisdom of RBR can help...

My '03* or '04* Giant TCR0 (* it was purchased second hand through a third party so I'm guessing it's vintage) has developed an annoying creak, appearing to come from the bottom bracket, which only appears approximately 20 Kms (12 miles) into a ride. First, the bottom bracket was replaced...creak remained. A cracked derailleur hanger was replaced...creak remained. Next, the worn drivetrain (chainrings, chain, cassette & derailleur jockey wheels) were replaced...creak remained. Pedals are the next component to be examined, but failing that, I'm stumped. The most irritating thing is that the creak only appears after a while, not from the outset. The creak only appears while pedaling (with either pedal) not while free wheeling, which tends to rule out seatpost, saddle, bars or stem, which have all had their various clamps/bolts checked..

Not being an expert on carbon fibre frame construction, I'm figuring the bottom bracket uses threaded aluminium sleeves bonded to the carbon for the bearing cups, and am wondering if one of these has separated from the carbon and is causing the creak.

If anyone can offer some constructive advice or help I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## jerfie (Jul 1, 2007)

i had a similar problem once and could have sworn that the sound was coming from my drivetrain, as it too, seemed to happen only when i pedaled. on a whim i tightened the headset and then sound was gone and hasn't been heard from since.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jerfie has a point, noises seem to come from every direction on a bike. I had a creak I thought was coming from my stem and it turned out to be my saddle.

I did notice that you didn't say anything about tightening or replacing your cranks - just the BB and chainrings. To replace the BB, someone would have had to remove the cranks, but they could still be the culprit. 

You're right about the BB shell being made of aluminum and bonded, but I'd guess that a problem in that area would result in more dramatic symptoms than you're describing.

One simple test is to stop pedaling and bounce on and off your saddle while cruising. You'll look kinda silly, but it'll rule out the saddle/ post as the source of the creak!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Similar sound and it turned out to be my pedals. I was using CB Quattros at the time and after many weeks of annoying creaking that I had not tracked down as yet the right pedal dissintigrated when trying to clip out. Replaced pedals with Ultegra's no more sound


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

You could try this: Go for a ride with a backpack and inside the backpack put a pair of sneakers. When the creak starts, pull over and change out of your cycling shoes and into the sneakers. Then ride some more. If the creak stops then it's your pedals/cleats. Another thing to try is when the creak starts, stand up to pedal for a while. If the creak stops its your seatpost.


----------

